# Detailing your camera?



## Mattieuk (Oct 26, 2005)

What do you gents use to keep you camera and lenses in tip top condition? Can anyone recommend a good kit or the individual items needed?

Cheers all:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Air blower and a soft MF camera cloth, little and often that way my lenses never get to the point where they need a cleaning solution. TBH it's not a big deal these days the exposed glass on the lenses has such a hard outer coating it is very difficult to do any damage!


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i have used natural look gel on my camera :lol:


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Aaaarrrgggghhhhh!! Please, please PLEASE do not use normal MF's on lenses, the tiny filaments are dreadful to lens coatings, Get a Selvyt (http://www.jewelerssupplies.com/selvyt-polishing-cloth.html)or calotherm impregnated cloth (http://www.calotherm.co.uk/branded/cloth.htm)
The coatings are good but not impervious.

Adam


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

I did state microfibre camera cloth.


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Furry muff:thumb:, Thought it was worth pointing in the right direction tho


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah worth pointing out, the number of people i see (pros included) breathing on the lens then giving it a rub with their shirt is amazing!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Errr
Guilty as charged, Sometimes needs must, Most of my toys are in Canon now being de-mudded and serviced after Glastonbury


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

ADZphtg said:


> Errr
> Guilty as charged, Sometimes needs must, Most of my toys are in Canon now being de-mudded and serviced after Glastonbury


Got any pics you can share?


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

From Glasto or of the dirty filthy camera gear?? Anything or one in particular? I have several hundred so some direction would help:thumb:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Some of Amy Winebar should be interesting!


----------



## ADZphtg (Mar 23, 2008)

Ok, I'll put em in a new thread, gimme 10


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Cool.


----------

